# Lemon and Sweetie take a nap



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

I love when Lemon takes a nap and she lifts her little foot... i always think she should be carrying a stylish Kate Spade purse hahaha

IMG_20150927_140454668 by Moira Aoibheane Parker, on Flickr


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Very cute -- she would look darling with a little handbag. 

In the meantime, I hope Lemon doesn't decide to lean too far sideways and fall over! *


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Budgies are adorable, but a sleeping budgies becomes like 5000 times cuter!


----------



## JensBudgies (Aug 3, 2015)

Very sweet picture! Lemon's colors really pop!

I love her little green tummy!


----------



## JensBudgies (Aug 3, 2015)

> In the meantime, I hope Lemon doesn't decide to lean too far sideways and fall over!


Oh, Deb, this made me laugh!


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

JensBudgies said:


> Very sweet picture! Lemon's colors really pop!
> 
> I love her little green tummy!


Thank you~~ Lemon's butt between her wings is a darker emerald green and her cheek patches are actually purple. For some reason they always photograph as white, it's odd.


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Hahaha, Lemon is such a cutie with her raised claw and I love the way they get that 'sleepy puff'. My Queen Betty also has a habit of raising one claw into a cute little fist when she's napping or stretching.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

How sweet, I love how they get even cuter while napping with their extra puffy cheeks!


----------



## BabyRaptor (Jul 20, 2015)

They are both adorable, but I have a weakness for Grey's he is just so gorgeous.


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

There's a girl with pure class, she is so sweet .:budgie:


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

BabyRaptor said:


> They are both adorable, but I have a weakness for Grey's he is just so gorgeous.


He's the sweetest, most loving, snuggly boy you could ever meet. He loves everyone, loves to kiss. His name is Sweetie for good reason, I'm very lucky


----------



## BabyRaptor (Jul 20, 2015)

justmoira said:


> He's the sweetest, most loving, snuggly boy you could ever meet. He loves everyone, loves to kiss. His name is Sweetie for good reason, I'm very lucky


I bet he is, he looks like such a good cuddly good boy, Soon I hope I'm finding a breeder  and get myself an English hand feded Grey baby boy :loveeyes: , I want to experience a baby more cuddly since my princess was not hand fed but we are happy, lately finally she lets me snuggle her when she is cold  after shower, since I saw a grew online I've being in love with them, and I can only imagine the babies between Princess Raptor and Schwalbe (the Grey) :wow:

And have you ever seen a Budgie like these ? is that real? and if yes how are they called i love it


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

BabyRaptor said:


> I bet he is, he looks like such a good cuddly good boy, Soon I hope I'm finding a breeder  and get myself an English hand feded Grey baby boy :loveeyes: , I want to experience a baby more cuddly since my princess was not hand fed but we are happy, lately finally she lets me snuggle her when she is cold  after shower, since I saw a grew online I've being in love with them, and I can only imagine the babies between Princess Raptor and Schwalbe (the Grey) :wow:
> 
> And have you ever seen a Budgie like these ? is that real? and if yes how are they called i love it


I'm not sure what they are called, but I'm sure if you check out over with Cute Little Birdies Aviary - Welcome they could tell you. If anyone knows colours, it's Lindsey


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

They are called Texas Clear Body budgies, yes, they are real and definitely stunning!  

Moira, Lemon and Sweetie never fail to make me smile!


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

StarlingWings said:


> Moira, Lemon and Sweetie never fail to make me smile!


Thank you, they are quite the pair and always getting into trouble hahaha


----------

